# Sermon manuscript help



## The Shepherd's Grace (Oct 31, 2022)

I’m about to make my first manuscript. Wondering if anyone can provide some tips/guidance.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2022)

Are you asking how to structure the passage or the sermon? If it's the former, you should not even be close to writing a manuscript if you don't know how the passage you're preaching is structured. If it's the latter, there are so many ways to do this that I'm not sure I can be of any help.


----------



## The Shepherd's Grace (Oct 31, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Are you asking how to structure the passage or the sermon? If it's the former, you should not even be close to writing a manuscript if you don't know how the passage you're preaching is structured. If it's the latter, there are so many ways to do this that I'm not sure I can be of any help.


The sermon


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2022)

The Shepherd's Grace said:


> The sermon


How you structure the sermon depends very much on your studies of the passage. Therefore, unless we see your exegetical work, it would be hard for anyone to help you structure your sermon. Be that as it may, here are some very general things to keep in mind when structuring your sermon:

How did you break up the passage? This will help you determine the number and content of the sermon headings.
What is the main thrust of the passage? This will help you determine the primary claim/theme/big idea of the sermon, tying the main points together.
What did you see to be the applicatory aim of the Spirit in inspiring the text? Is it warning? Encouraging? Instructing? Motivating? Pleading? This will help you determine how best to apply the passage.
Are there concepts in the passage that modern, real-life experiences could well illustrate? This can help you fashion your introduction as well as various illustrations throughout.
How does the passage point to and teach about Jesus Christ? This will be the most applicatory endeavor of the entire sermon. Show forth his person, work, glories, and salvation from the passage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Shepherd's Grace (Oct 31, 2022)

Taylor said:


> How you structure the sermon depends very much on your studies of the passage. Therefore, unless we see your exegetical work, it would be hard for anyone to help you structure your sermon. Be that as it may, here are some very general things to keep in mind when structuring your sermon:
> 
> How did you break up the passage? This will help you determine the number and content of the sermon headings.
> What is the main thrust of the passage? This will help you determine the primary claim/theme/big idea of the sermon, tying the main points together.
> ...


Thank you, brother. This helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

